

The Sewol Tragedy: Part II – Causes and Contributing Factors - mhb
http://askakorean.blogspot.co.uk/2014/05/the-sewol-tragedy-part-ii-causes-and.html?m=1

======
jeong1135
Today it was announced that 250 bodies were accounted. I'm talking about 250
dead teenagers...

Apparently the crews that were first rescued were wearing civilian attire and
the captain identified himself as civilian on paper. They were sent to
hospital before specifics of the accident could be inquired.

Korea has made significant leaps and bounds in recent years but our sense of
security remains premature and unregulated. Adding an insult to the injury, a
week ago two subways crashed, injuring 150 passengers who were left with their
own wits to escape.

------
curtis
This is the most comprehensive account of the Sewol sinking that I've seen so
far.

